# Insurance options for new UK residents?



## four-twelve (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been a UK resident for 18 months now and my R34 GTR is on it's way to join me. I have been phoning various insurance companies to get quotes for when it arrives, and all responses I have received so far are beyond belief, strictly because I am new to the UK.

I won't go into too much detail about other factors like age, mods, area etc because the resounding response is because I am a new UK resident. To illustrate this, one company quoted me £4000 p.a. based on the 18 month residency, then left all details exactly the same and hypothetically changed my residency to 5 years, which subsequently dropped my premium to £900 p.a. These companies specifically say it is a results of residency and not the time I've held my UK licence (which was a direct swap, no tests required, for my Australian licence).

The following companies have either said they won't touch me because of short term residency or have quoted me for £4000 p.a. or higher:
- Adrian Flux
- AIB
- Sky

I have also spoken to Pace Ward who state that they do not discriminate simply because someone has only lived in the UK for a short time. Hopefully they come back with a realistic quote.

So I ask, are there any other insurance companies who don't persecute people simply because they are new to the UK? My car is moderately modified so such companies need to be able to handle that too.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
John

p.s. I have searched this topic and have not found much help.


----------



## four-twelve (Oct 10, 2014)

For future reference for anyone else who finds themselves in my position and are struggling to find insurance, Pace Ward helped me out, so try them.


----------

